# Louisiane Brew House



## stew.w (25/8/09)

A couple of weeks ago i got back from Vietnam, while i was in Nha Trang on the central coast if found the louisiane brew house.
Not sure if anyone else on here has been there, but if you're over that way its worth a look.
They do a dark ale, red ale, pilsner and i cant remember what the other one was, the beers were nice and very different to most of the commercial beers over there. 
Food was great and i also had passion fruit beer, which wasn't really my cup of tea.
It was started by an Australian guy - Sean Symons. He taught the Vietnamese working there how to brew the beer and now he just comes back once a year to check how they are going.
Heres some of the photos i took while i was there. They also did a brewery tour which was good, it came with a tasting tray.
It was only me on the tour and after i told the guy working there that i brewed beer at home he just kept shoving beers in my face while we were out the back.
I thought that was the tasting tray, but i came after (photo). 
After all i that i had the balls to go parasailing! :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/09)

Wow, makes the James Squire brewpubs look insignificant  The Viets should make good beer with their French colonial history, they are absolutely brilliant bakers. What does beer in general cost there in $A terms?

I expect Chappo is eying off all that gear and wondering if he can fit a smilar rig into his garage. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/8/09)

BribieG said:


> I expect Chappo is eying off all that gear and wondering if he can fit a smilar rig into his garage. :icon_cheers:


Chappo needs to start looking here then http://www.graysonline.com/Sale.aspx?id=54...i=500&sp=10


----------



## stew.w (25/8/09)

I think beers there were around $3.50Au. Which was expensive compared to everywhere else in the area.
Further north in Hanoi you get "fresh beer" for around 20cAu a glass. its pretty tasteless watery stuff though (not bad in the heat), but if you're keen you can have a decent night on $2Au.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/8/09)

The brewery is my second home, I have been there twice this year and head back to visit the brewers again in October.Its a top spot in Vietnam.Yes it makes any thing I have seen in Australia look , well second rate. Right on the beach yet even closer to the pool full of scant clad women. :icon_chickcheers: Did you check out the Hoa vien brauhaus in Saigon or Mui Ne ? Spectacular, the one in Saigon has three beer halls each with a different theme and has had the likes of Bill Clinton dropping in for a beer. Its also the Czech Embassy! Some Aussie people who set up breweries should go and see how its done.
GB


----------



## stew.w (25/8/09)

No i didnt see the others that you're talking about, well i didnt know they were there.
I think i'll be back there at the end of the year so hopefully i'll get to check them out then.
Good cheap place for a holiday.
Motorbikes everywhere doing stuff like this:

:blink:


----------



## nate2g (25/8/09)

It looks a clean set-up. I've heard that the locally brewed Czech Pils & Dunkel's are surprisingly very well crafted beers over there. I'm off to Vietnam on Friday for a while so I'll be sure to check out the micro breweries around the country. Beer, women, parasailing...bring it on


----------



## Fourstar (2/9/09)

Leaving Hoi An tonight. Next stop, Nha Trang!

Ive had soo much micro brew beer in Vietnam, 2 breweries in Hanoi and one in Danang called five mountain/s brewery. I also met their 'chemical engineer' aka brewer and got to checkout their setup. They had 10 fermenters... all empty! I believe they where 2000L fermeters, It must suck for them being the off-season.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Leaving Hoi An tonight. Next stop, Nha Trang!
> 
> Ive had soo much micro brew beer in Vietnam, 2 breweries in Hanoi and one in Danang called five mountain/s brewery. I also met their 'chemical engineer' aka brewer and got to checkout their setup. They had 10 fermenters... all empty! I believe they where 2000L fermeters, It must suck for them being the off-season.


Lucky Bastard! Say hello to Hoang (head brewer) from me, I will see him in mid October.BTW what's the weather like now?
GB


----------



## Fourstar (2/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Lucky Bastard! Say hello to Hoang (head brewer) from me, I will see him in mid October.BTW what's the weather like now?
> GB




Hehehe, been here since the 22nd of august. Today has been the 1st day of rain. Temps between 30-37 deg, moderate to low humidity and overall balanced weather. Nothing 'jungle like'.

Will do! i'll take a few pics whilst im there to update the records on here.  Maybe i'll try and get the tour by name dropping!

Cheers!


----------



## Katherine (2/9/09)

fourstar.... when in Natrang try the Ca Kho To - Vietnamese Braised fish in a claypot. MMMM i ate it everyday so good.


----------



## Maxt (2/9/09)

So the big question..how is the beer?


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/09)

Katie said:


> fourstar.... when in Natrang try the Ca Kho To - Vietnamese Braised fish in a claypot. MMMM i ate it everyday so good.



Ok Katie, Will do! 



Maxt said:


> So the big question..how is the beer?



Well i just got back from a lonesome session (SWMBO decided to get sick today.)

Anyways, i knocked back one of their Pilsners, Witbier and was the 1st man to crack the seal on their new 'Crystal Ale'. Descriptions below (pictures will come when i get back to the nanny state.)

Pilsner: Gold in appearance, tight lacing head, moderate carbonation. Aroma is rather clean, slightly citrusy on the npse. A sweet malt flavour backed by a distinct B Saaz/motoueka (guessing) hop flavor/bitterness. finishes quite clean with some lingering sweet malt. Decent beer

Witbier: Light Gold in appearance with brilliant clarity, High carbonation with allot of phgenolic spicy overtones. Quite heavily spiced on the nose with this one. Carbonation is bitey on the tongue and has a slightly chewy mouthfeel. Light bitterness/quite floral and finishes with a citrusy twang! (not kit twang)  Another decent beer to knock back in this heat! (a bummer its not served cloudy, maybe i can taste it pre-filtration in the brewery tour)

Crystal Ale: Gold/Honey in appearance, pillowy head and some low fruity esters. some sweet malt backing also. A distinct grassy hop aroma also exists. Flavour is sweet nutty malt, light toffee on the palate, a full mouth feel but finishes rather dry (assuming from carbonation). Im guessing the hops in thsi one are NZ cascade. Antoher decent beer.

Well i must say these have been the best beers out of the Viet micros so-far. I'm planning on doing the brewery tour in 1 hr time and will pick the brewers brain on ingredients and will report back with recipe ideas if anyone is interested in trying to brew them.

Cheers!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/9/09)

Great, new beers to try. Yes all there products come from Aussie, so you will notice a few common tastes.
GB


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

Hey 4* it's no secret that if my Mrs predeceases me (she's 15 years older than me but as I get older I find it harder to dodge trucks, plus the kegerator will probably do me in so who knows who will pop off first ) however if such a thing should happen I'm going to move to the Philippines and see out my days on Red Horse 7%. Mrs is all in favour of the idea. 

Is there any sign of an expat retiree community in Vietnam? I reckon in a few years time it would be an excellent place to settle down in a 'wasting away in Margaritaville' sense? B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey 4* it's no secret that if my Mrs predeceases me (she's 15 years older than me but as I get older I find it harder to dodge trucks, plus the kegerator will probably do me in so who knows who will pop off first ) however if such a thing should happen I'm going to move to the Philippines and see out my days on Red Horse 7%. Mrs is all in favour of the idea.
> 
> Is there any sign of an expat retiree community in Vietnam? I reckon in a few years time it would be an excellent place to settle down in a 'wasting away in Margaritaville' sense? B)


Hey, why do you think I keep going back, Im picking out my seat now ! My lovely other half is 8 years younger so I'm definitely going first. She wants to go to the UK to work , I want to retire to Vietnam. NOW. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Bribie G (3/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hey, why do you think I keep going back, Im picking out my seat now ! My lovely other half is 8 years younger so I'm definitely going first. She wants to go to the UK to work , I want to retire to Vietnam. NOW. :lol:
> GB


You and I might end up as the Odd Couple living in a palm hut on a beach somewhere B) B)


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Is there any sign of an expat retiree community in Vietnam? I reckon in a few years time it would be an excellent place to settle down in a 'wasting away in Margaritaville' sense? B)


Plenty of western 'elders' i saw in Da Nang! 



BribieG said:


> You and I might end up as the Odd Couple living in a palm hut on a beach somewhere



Probably the best thing! Start a brewery, plenty of fun there!


Ok, So i went back for the 'brewery tour'. It ended up being just me and the 2 brewers going for a walk between the fermentation vessels as i was early and had a long old'e chit-chat!

Turns out tomorrow ive been invited to assist them in brewing their Dark Lager B) . rise and shine @ 6AM! Anyway, over chats between their unfiltered beers in the holding tanks (the witbier was excellent BTW, 10x better than the filtered version. Not to mention it was like 6.5%ABV before tetra hop and thinning out in the serving tank!)

Anyway, ive delivered with the recipes as expected above. Whatever i didn't have access to or was too varied (e.g. their OG is all over the shop and are always thinning out/adjusting in their serving tank for their final SG.). The beers and recipes (from what i could decipher between the Vietglish and their brewing abilities/english knowledge.) are listed below. You all can work out the OG and FG guesstimates in Beersmith/promash. the ABV is all you really need to know. If i had beersmith on hand i'd do them up with the plato figures i remember (but these are thinned down for serving so don't really mean much anyway besides IBU utilisation).

Just deal with it 

Enjoy Kids! (if anythings mising just ask, i probably know it i just forgot to note it down.)

Pilsner
IBU 32
OG ?
FG ?
EBC: 16
ABV 5%

Ingredients
84% Pilsner Malt Joe White
16% Munich Joe White
Pacific Jade (60min) (guess 27 IBU)
Motoueka (15mins) (guess 5 IBU)
Motoueka (0 min) (guess .5gram/l final volume)
Wyeast Bohemian Lager Yeast

Mash temp 60 - 78 deg is all i could get out of them for all of the beers, maybe its a step/ramp up mash temp? i'd guesstimate 64-66deg for all of them)
Notes: ferment @ 10, ramp to 14, lager @ 0 deg.

Chlorde:sulphate ratio 2:1


Witbier
IBU 22
OG ?
FG ?
EBC: 8
ABV 4.8%

Ingredients
50% Ale Malt/Pils malt joe white
50% Wheat Malt joe white
NZ Hallertau (60Min)
Wyeast Belgian Wheat
10g corriander boil
14g Orange Peel Boil

Mash temp: same as pilsner
Notes: ferment at 17eg and ramp to 20 deg at end of fermentation
Chloride addition to up malt profile, i'd guess 150ppm chloride


Crystal Ale (pale ale)
IBU guess 35
OG ?
FG ?
EBC: ?
ABV 4.8% (pre filtration and thinning out was 7%! awesome beer at this point too!)

Ingredients
87% Pale Malt joe white
13% Light Crystal joe white
Nelson Sauvin (60 Min) Guess 30 IBU
Nelson Sauvin (15 Min) guess 5 IBU
Nelson Sauvin (0 Min) Guess 1g/L flameout
Wyeast 1056 American Ale

Mash temp: Same As pilsner
Notes: Ferment @ 18deg.
CaSO4 addition, i'd guess 150ppm


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/9/09)

Yep I must say the Louisiane Brew House is great, I have been their twice and would back in a flash. Was a nice place to drink some decent beer after spending most of my time in asia drinking rather so so beer. The food is bloody awesome aswell. If you ever go there try the frogs legs...yum!!!


----------



## winkle (3/9/09)

Hmmm, Nha Trang sounds great. Brewpub + beach + bikinis/pool, sounds better than drinking really cheap San Mig Pils + pizzas at Ratski's and the Dark at Badgers while watching the footy in Cebu. (Actually both sound pretty good right now).
OS trip is calling...


----------



## mark_m (3/9/09)

Another vote for the Louisiane as a great spot.
Had a most enjoyable couple of weeks in Vietnam sept 2 years ago, had a brief stop in Nha Trang.
Spent the evening in the Louisiane on arrival, then went back the next afternoon, great beer, good food & the kids loved the pool - something for everyone.
Next time we'll go over the fence onto the beach to try some of the seafood from the mobile vendors too.
Mark


----------



## Fourstar (3/9/09)

awesome place, suffice to say its 3 hours post my 'tour' and im begining to get the effects fo a hangover. Looks like its going to be a great morning tomorrow. Its like doughing in at home X1000!  

Hahaa,

Cheers!


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

> Is there any sign of an expat retiree community in Vietnam? I reckon in a few years time it would be an excellent place to settle down in a 'wasting away in Margaritaville' sense? cool.gif



Theres being RETIRED expats in that country for quite some time. quite unsavoury ones though. 

I guess they were playing golf in Da nang Fourstar?

Hurry up GB get your deck set up over there! WHOOOOOOOOOOOA! Deck party every year!


----------



## Fourstar (4/9/09)

Katie said:


> I guess they were playing golf in Da nang Fourstar?



There where enough sleazy old men in Bamboo bar 2 to suggest they where not! 



I had my brewday at Louisiane today, it was alot of fun! We brewed a Dark lager (It tastes like a lagered porter). I have plenty of pictures from the day and will post when i get to the motherland. 500L batch. Lots of fun!

Doughed in at around 630 AM. Im starting to get a little sleepy. its a double brew brew-day too, so the Brewers are still probably knocking out the next batch! The only difference between what they do and i do is a whole lot of fancy buttons that open/close valves along with a few Digital temp controllers and they use a mash tun as a kettle and transfer the mash to the lauter tun,then sparge back to the kettle/mash tun.

Oh forgot to mention their fly sparging and Steam Exchange heating 

Cheers!


----------



## nate2g (4/9/09)

GOOD STUFF FOURSTAR....SOUNDS LIKE U HAD A GREAT TIME BREWING. I JUST WENT FOR A SHORT SESSION...UNFORTUNATELY NO RED ALE BUT THE CRYSTAL WAS DRINKING WELL (WHAT STYLE IS THIS SUPPOSE TO BE - A PALE ALE?). THE DUNKEL IS SURPRISINGLY VERY NICE, ALTHOUGH I WAS GETTING A FAIR AMOUNT OF VEGEMITE - THOUGH WASN'T ALL BAD (MUST BE AN AUSSIE BREWER!) AFTER MOTOR BIKING THE SOUTH ON RIDICULOUSLY HOT DAYS THE BEERS WENT DOWN A TREAT. APOLOGIES FOR THE CAPS BUT I CAN'T TURN IT OFF...VIETNAM'S A GREAT COUNTRY!!! STILL GOT HOI AN/DANANG/HUE & HANOI TO GO.


----------



## Fourstar (4/9/09)

Haha funny stuff. look for the rogue (V) in the taskbar. i was hunting around the windows control panel/ keyboard settings to realise there is an app controlling the viet keyboard . click it and it will become an (E). it seems like its installed on almost any PC around here!

Anyway, the brewing session was awesome and the brewers are alot of fun. The brewmaster is a sydney sider who works for Lion Nathan and an ex JS Brewhouse employee. He designs all the recipes and the Viet brewers (which he trained up) brew the batches and adjust recipes where necessary.

The Dunkel (not a dunkel, a dark lager) is the beer i brewed, It has pale, choc, light crystal, dark crystal, roast wheat and Cara Vienna. bittered with Pacific Jade and finishing hops @ 15 mins of NZ wilamette. I havnt tasted any vegimite in the dark lager... interesting, ill have another taste tomorrow.

Ahh yes the Crystal Ale is a pale ale style with a whopping 13% JW light crystal. A decent beer they are still toying with to get right. they are throwing around alot of tetrahop when they have to thin it out! haha.

Anyway, off for some evening ales!

Beers!


----------



## Effect (5/9/09)

glad to hear that they take so much care of other brewers...


----------



## Fourstar (5/9/09)

Phillip said:


> glad to hear that they take so much care of other brewers...



I think that's an understatement. B) 

I might go back for a few this arvo and say my goodbyes. i was invited to help them filter a batch t the serving tanks for today but after the 6 am start yesterday i was not remotely interested in an 8 am start to turn bright beer into 'brighter' beer (and thin down the ABV with a tetra hop addition). Nor was i interested in 'tasting' the beer for correct bitterness at 9AM either! hahaha!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think that's an understatement. B)
> 
> I might go back for a few this arvo and say my goodbyes. i was invited to help them filter a batch t the serving tanks for today but after the 6 am start yesterday i was not remotely interested in an 8 am start to turn bright beer into 'brighter' beer (and thin down the ABV with a tetra hop addition). Nor was i interested in 'tasting' the beer for correct bitterness at 9AM either! hahaha!


Come on, its all part of being a brewer ! Not so romantic hey?  
GB


----------



## winkle (5/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> I think that's an understatement. B)
> 
> I might go back for a few this arvo and say my goodbyes. i was invited to help them filter a batch t the serving tanks for today but after the 6 am start yesterday i was not remotely interested in an 8 am start to turn bright beer into 'brighter' beer (and thin down the ABV with a tetra hop addition). Nor was i interested in 'tasting' the beer for correct bitterness at 9AM either! hahaha!



HTFU.
You're doing a damm good PR job BTW, let me see... webjet where are you?


----------



## Fourstar (5/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Come on, its all part of being a brewer ! Not so romantic hey?





winkle said:


> HTFU. You're doing a damm good PR job BTW, let me see... webjet where are you?




Ha, yeah i think it would be quite romantic if i was getting paid todo it fellas! I work harder on my own brewdays (physically) than what these blokes would in a week of batches! The hardest thing they do is carry 20kg~ of milled grain up 6 steps to dough in, in addition to doing it in 30-35 deg heat @ 60% humidity standing over 570L of boiling wort! 

About to cruise back around now for a few pre flight ales. i have 6 hours to kill. Pilsner, Witbier and Crystal Ale here i come!


----------



## Bribie G (5/9/09)

Thread Hijack
Winkle I note that the malts all (logistically sensible arrangement) seem to come from Australia. 
Any idea where the Philippines get their malts from (San Mig etc) and if there are any micros in PI ? Although they are a poor country so is Vietnam and beer is popular and tourism very active as well.


----------



## winkle (5/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Thread Hijack
> Winkle I note that the malts all (logistically sensible arrangement) seem to come from Australia.
> Any idea where the Philippines get their malts from (San Mig etc) and if there are any micros in PI ? Although they are a poor country so is Vietnam and beer is popular and tourism very active as well.



:icon_offtopic: Manila has a chain of brewpubs, there's one in the reclaimation area - not bad weizen so I hear. Dunno where the malt comes from though. I was considering the possibility of one in Cebu with a few partners but that seems to have fallen through  .


----------



## Fourstar (5/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Thread Hijack
> Winkle I note that the malts all (logistically sensible arrangement) seem to come from Australia.



At Louisiane Brewhouse the malts come from Aus (Joe White) and Castle Maltings (I saw 1 sack of Cara Vienne, its from Belgium, i believe). Hops are all New Zealand. I havn't seen any aussie hops here.


----------



## wakkatoo (4/8/12)

Digging up this thread cos I'm off to Vietnam tomorrow night and willbe staying not far from the brewery when in nha trang towards the end of next week. As luck would have it a brewer mate of mine from white rabbit will also be there around the same time. Looking forward to a few brews whilst the kids play in the pool and the wife gets some sun!


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/8/12)

Have fun, Vietnam is a great country. My favourite place in the world.


----------



## Fourstar (5/8/12)

Suck back a few of their Pils for me and try and get a sneaky taste of the witbier in the bright tank before it gets filtered. :icon_drool2:


----------



## 3cl3ctic (13/8/12)

Fourstar said:


> Suck back a few of their Pils for me and try and get a sneaky taste of the witbier in the bright tank before it gets filtered. :icon_drool2:



Thanks for all the great feedback guys - I've just stumbled across this - and am glad that others have enjoyed the beers, and enjoyed the hospitality.
:icon_chickcheers: 

t was certainly one of the most fun projects that I've done - and rewarding, to take two Vietnamese guys who knew absolutely nothing about brewing and give them much more opportunity (and better salary :icon_cheers: ). Its also good to have a permanent holiday every year, and go back and brew some beer and lie on the beach amongst all the skin!

@Fourstar - Nice work on the recipes and profiles, you pretty much nailed them mate.

To the guys heading over..., have fun at Louisiane, and say hi to Hoang and Hai my brewers...., they're always keen to talk to people who understand what they've learned.

Cheers and beers,
Sean


----------



## wakkatoo (13/8/12)

Didn't get to Nha Trang. So im sitting beside the hotel pool in Hue instead. Couldn't get flights on the day(s) required. Ahh, well. Another time maybe.


----------



## 3cl3ctic (13/8/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Didn't get to Nha Trang. So im sitting beside the hotel pool in Hue instead. Couldn't get flights on the day(s) required. Ahh, well. Another time maybe.




Tough luck...., yep flying is the only way to do it..., *DO NOT* get on a bus....! :beerbang: 

Rumor has it that the next IBD conference is in HCMC..., so look out 2014, I'll be taking a delegation up to NT on a tax deductible brewery tour...!

Happy travels.


----------



## Fourstar (13/8/12)

3cl3ctic said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback guys - I've just stumbled across this - and am glad that others have enjoyed the beers, and enjoyed the hospitality.
> :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> t was certainly one of the most fun projects that I've done - and rewarding, to take two Vietnamese guys who knew absolutely nothing about brewing and give them much more opportunity (and better salary :icon_cheers: ). Its also good to have a permanent holiday every year, and go back and brew some beer and lie on the beach amongst all the skin!
> ...




Hi Sean,

I must say, congratulations on all the hard work of seeting up such an establishment. The gents Hoang and Hai are definitely setting the benchmark for craft brewing in Vietnam. :icon_cheers: 

If wasn't heading over to the states in september for a beery whirlwind tour to remember (or not depending on how excited it get), hitting up Nha Trang for a week of relaxation and beers would be down on my to-do list. 

Apologies for deconstructing your recipes and posting your IP, I just wanted to give the folks down here the pleasure of trying a beer that ticks all of the boxes. You should start serving the Witbir unfiltered, man that was so good on a hot day.

Cheers,
Braden


----------



## 3cl3ctic (22/8/12)

Fourstar said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Apologies for deconstructing your recipes and posting your IP


 
No problems at all mate - from my perspective, beer is for sharing. There are no plans to "commercialise" Louisiane and sell the beer in package or outside the brewhouse.
Regardless, its about what the guys know about good practise as much as the raw materials.



Fourstar said:


> You should start serving the Witbir unfiltered, man that was so good on a hot day.



Fully agree on this, a lapse of concentration on the installation of equipment. To do this I needed one bright beer tank that was not a cylindroconical. A little yeast settles every night in the cone leading to consistency issues in a cylindro for the first drinkers of the morning. A lesson learned.....,
Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/8/12)

I am heading back in November, the brew house is always on my VIP(B) list.
Nicest location for a brewery on Earth. Food is great, beer is great and the stuff floating in the pool is usually great too.  
Nev


----------



## 3cl3ctic (11/9/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am heading back in November, the brew house is always on my VIP( B) list.
> Nicest location for a brewery on Earth. Food is great, beer is great and the stuff floating in the pool is usually great too.
> Nev




Nev - keep in mind that November through to Feb is the wet season there. Best times to visit are March through to Mid September. The hottest months are June July August.
Have fun!


----------



## wakkatoo (22/5/13)

3cl3ctic said:


> Tough luck...., yep flying is the only way to do it..., *DO NOT* get on a bus....! :beerbang:
> 
> Rumor has it that the next IBD conference is in HCMC..., so look out 2014, I'll be taking a delegation up to NT on a tax deductible brewery tour...!
> 
> Happy travels.


Back off to Vietnam in a couple of weeks. Learnt my lesson from last year and I've pre-purchased my flights to get to Nha Trang. So I will definately be getting to the brewhouse this time!


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/5/13)

If they are still on the menu try the Chilli Frog Legs....YUM!!


----------



## wakkatoo (30/6/13)

Well got back today after a damn long red-eye flight. 
Got to the brewhouse, what a great place. The wife enjoyed it so much she was the one pushing to go back the following day. Tried all the beers and enjoyed them all. My out-and-out fave was the wit. A great beer to have a session on eating some of the great food and your eyes aren't left wanting either. Mid afternoon around that pool is a good time to be there 

Saw the frogs legs, forgot about your post pok, so I didn't try them. 

Glad I went, is a great setup.


----------

